# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Choroba afektywna dwubiegunowa czy zespół niezaspokojenia emocjonalnego?

## masakra1986

Z czym mozna bardziej laczyc takie zachowanie? 
zachowuje sie tak od dziecka, nie utrzymuje kontaktow z moimi rodzicami, 
bylam juz leczona na depresje, bulimie, tradzik przeczesowy..

1. szukanie ludzi z ktorymi moglabym rozmawiac o moim zyciu, pragnienie mocniejszych relacji z ludzmi,

2 .radosc wymyslenia czego nowego, wyrzucanie i niszczenie rzeczy, ktore juz w nowym planie nie beda mi potrzebne

3. nadmierne nadskakiwanie innym by nie mogli mi nic zarzucic, gotowanie, sprzatanie, wyreczanie, rozsmieszanie,

4. planowanie ataku mani, pomalu unikanie ludzi, natlok mysli, entuzjazm, brak snu

5. dodawanie kolejnych elementow do zrobienia, wyznaczanie zadan ludziom, wrazenie bycia dobrym czlowiekiem

6. nieudany atak mani, niewykonanie wymyslonych zadan, brak warunkow, brak spokoju, krzyk na innych

7. stan po mani, wielki problem opisania co sie stalo, brak slow, zmeczenie, przytulanie, dlugie spanie, niska samoocena, unikanie ludzi ktorzy pytali by mnie o moje zycie, odwolywanie planow


Przyklad z dnia dzisiejszego:
Maz rzuca pomysl wyjazdu na grzyby z dzieckiem, szukam wsrod znajomych czy ktos sie dolaczy zeby bylo wiecej pozytywnego zamieszania. Jedziemy jednak sami, dziecko jest bardzo meczace. Staram sie bardzo zeby to byl fajny wyjazd, zbieramy jagody, bawimy sie itd. ale zaczynam uciekac myslami co bede robic juz sama w domu. W drodze powrotnej kupujemy slodycze zeby przekupic dziecko a sami troche odopoczac. Oznajmiam ze mam do zrobienia wazne rzeczy na komputerze ze musze zniknac na troche w domu. Dziecko nie chce odpoczywac, halasuje z psem a maz zasypia, ja mialam plan popisac cos na komputerze. Biegiem, sprzatam piore i zaczelam juz usuwac moje konto skype i robic jakies obliczenie w exelu. Krzycze na dziecko ze ma odpoczac a nie przeszkadzac, dziecko placze, ja mam klucie serca i bol glowy. Koncze sprzatac, przytulam dziecko na przeprosiny, ciezko mi zrozumiec co sie wlasciwie stalo. Nie chce z nikim rozmawiac.

----------


## Iga232

Zespół niezaspokojenia emocjonalnego... Nawet jest coś takiego? To już sugeruje, że za dużo czytasz i wmawiasz sobie i innym swoje choroby, choć może i rzeczywiście miałaś depresję i bulimię, wskutek czego?... Masz męża, dziecko - inni nie mają tego, choćby bardzo chcieli, a biorą życie jakie jest, nie robią sobie i innym wyrzutów z powodu za małych sukcesów. A nie utrzymywanie kontaktów z rodzicami, to unoszenie się chyba z powodu urażonej dumy, dawnej zadry, czy raczej zadzierania nosa? Nic im się od Ciebie nie należy? Założę się, że od małego byłaś taka Zosia -samosia, taki charakter, że ciężko wytrzymać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myślę ,że w takiej sytuacji warto przejść się do psychologa, bo tutaj nikt Cie nie zna i dokladnie Twojej sytuacji dlatego taka wizyta jest konieczna. W razie czego warto przejsc sie do kliniki Medox w Nowym Modlinie. Z pewnością pomogą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

"Z pewnością pomogą" - Angelika to nie bot reklamowy, raczej sarkazm.
Sugerujecie, że mania? Tego się nie da wyleczyć u mnie. A jaki inny pomysł, co może robić niepełnosprawny w ciągu dnia? - Jak nie właśnie mieć swoje specjalne zajęcia: ćwiczenia/gimnastyka, chodzenie, próbować się uczyć, kształcić w  czymś co robią ludzie, którzy dzięki takiemu podejściu do czegoś w życiu doszli - żebym czuł, że choć próbuję (marne efekty dołują). Toż były chyba takie sugestie - książka amerykańskiej psycholog, ciekawa zresztą.
Tylko, że jak coś się wydarzy co z dołuje, to zaprzestaję tego, tak jak właśnie teraz, a odreagowuję w intenecie, bo tak się nauczyłem. Myślę, że to depresja, tak jak w lutym - tamten post pani psycholog z Krakowa. Teraz jesień więc to się nasila. Nie ma wyleczenia w tej chorobie. Tu stalker8 -pozdrawiam wszystkich. Poza tym nic nie umiem - jak moja trenerka powiedziała, że rodzice oglądają telewizję, bo z takim wykształceniem co mają robić. No wykształcenie to wcale nie szkoła. No i np. moja mama - stawia też sobie takie swoje zadania: długo celebruje sprzątanie, placek upiecze, do kościoła się ubierze i pójdzie, kota  i kury nakarmi - rozumiecie?
Ostatnio właśnie zrozumiałem, że robi tak jak ja. I co - do kliniki ma iść? I ojciec też ma swoje zajęcia - działka to jego pasja. A jak pojadę (ostatnio) do dużego miasta, to ostatnio pomyślałem: moi rodzice nie potrafią żyć tak jak ci młodzi w tej galerii, to nie mój świat, chociaż - parę razy już byłem i nawet się trochę oswoiłem z tymi widokami, że mi się tam podoba - nie wiem co to oznacza, może coś dobrego. Ten wpis chyba niezły. Jeszcze raz pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tu stalker 8
portal.abczdrowie.pl/depresja-maniakalna
To teraz mam epizod depresyjny czy maniakalny? - zdecydowanie zaniedbałem się (kręgosłup), nie potrafię się przemóc, żeby pozałatwiać ważne sprawy, mam bałagan.
Jakie emocje chciałbym zaspokoić? Moja trenerka, na samym początku mówiła, że niektórzy ludzie, tacy właśnie, którym się w życiu nie ułożyło, popadają w szukanie mocnych wrażeń, czyli silnych emocji... no przepowiedziała mi.
Skąd w wieku 20 lat miała taką wiedzę? - albo to jednak nie ona na początku pisała te maile.

W poradni lecą w kulki, nie mają oglądu tego co się ze mną dzieje i nie wrócę tam więc co - przymus? Przypisać na receptę można byle co - jeden neuroleptyk, antydepresant, potem drugi neuroleptyk jak poprzedni przestanie działać. I tak całe życie - to już linkowałem tutaj, że doczytałem się, dowiedziałem.
A ja myślę, że zachować spokój i mi przejdzie, te sposoby na poprawę humoru są niezłe. I w sm, tak jak podawałem link: coś się stanie w ciągu dnia i się przez np. dwa tygodnie gorzej śpi. - U mnie nie ma, jak w artykule powyżej, że są okresy gdy lepiej się sypia - tylko pojedyncze dni, od kilku lat nie spałem przez 8 godzin, przeważnie 6, czasem 5, nawet na dwa razy.
I jeszcze przypomnę, o tym, że chwytałem się takich zajęć jakie próbowałem i cieszyły mnie przed 14 rokiem życia (krakowski profesor nawet wspominał o tej granicy wieku), wtedy też miałem manię i depresję? Chyba nie ma to nic do rzeczy, liczy się to co teraz rozpamiętuję. Zaraz się przytulę do psa i położę spać (zasypiam łatwo o ile sm nie powoduje dyskomfortu, ale wtedy też jakoś).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W takiej kliinice-Modlin, to chyba leczą ludzi żyjących w realiach warszawsko-mazowieckich, a np. w Krakowie - w realiach krakowskich, w Gdańsku - gdańskich itd.
Natomiast tam gdzie jest się znanym, czyli w rejonie/powiecie, gdzie jak mówił Korwin-Mike "wiadomo kto jest kto" - wystarczy Nervomix.
Tak więc dwie tabletki nervomix sen o trzeciej i nic. : ) Tylko zmulenie około czwartej. No to chyba jestem hardkorem.
Albo - jak sugerujecie - takie ziołowe, to na stresy wieku szkolnego.
Choć i na stres przed ciążą też można kupić? - Najwyżej nie zadziała? ; )

Swoją drogą, ciekawe jak w tym Modlinie leczą.

----------

